# [?] Hitchhiking on a container/cargo ship?



## loathsomeginger (Jun 7, 2015)

I was watching giant cargo ships sail through the San Francisco Bay today and began wondering if it's remotely possible to hitch a ride on a container/cargo ship in exchange for work. Obviously this is much different from hitching a ride in a car or hopping a train but the principle remains the same I suppose. Anyway, I'm guessing it's near impossible but it would one hell of a feat. Any thoughts?


----------



## buffalobill (Jun 7, 2015)

It's good to see your expression of imagination I've heard rumors of people (likely immagrants) doing the same but I feel it would not be worth the risk for a free ride but you would still have to have the connections aka coyote. however your labor may be appreciated but you would have to be there for the ride back. I'm glad u put this thread in its relitively rightful place welcome to stp


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 7, 2015)

hitching a ride on a cargo boat = working on that cargo boat. if you dont have experience on boats i doubt youd have any chance at all.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 7, 2015)

you should _really_ use the search function.


----------



## loathsomeginger (Jun 7, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> you should _really_ use the search function.



Aye sir.


----------



## Dmac (Jun 7, 2015)

many cargo ships have staterooms. not a lot, usually 8 to 20 or so. you can book passage on them cheaper than on a cruse ship. i used to have a book about how it is done, and how to book passage. it was even in the local library. it was a pretty cost effective, compared to other ocean travel.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 8, 2015)

dmac66 said:


> many cargo ships have staterooms. not a lot, usually 8 to 20 or so. you can book passage on them cheaper than on a cruse ship. i used to have a book about how it is done, and how to book passage. it was even in the local library. it was a pretty cost effective, compared to other ocean travel.



do you remember what the title of the book was?


----------



## Dmac (Jun 8, 2015)

I can't remember exactly but it was something simple, like: Cargo ship travel, or Traveling by cargo ship. Something along those lines. It wasn't very big, around 100 pages. a paperback. hope that helps @Matt Derrick .


----------



## pakratpatthemule (Nov 9, 2015)

on the subject of booking passage on a cargo I did some googling and found this:
http://www.freighterexpeditions.com.au/book-a-freighter-cruise
you have to email them to inquire about pricing and routes.


----------



## kitkat (Dec 10, 2015)

Peruvian cargo ships along the amazon? very doable
Commercial ports in big cities? Not too sure, I haven't tried but there's alot of regulation - depending on where you are of course...
If you just wanted to be on the waters or sail you'll have better luck talking to people in the marinas.
For transatlantic or pacific - either talking to people at the main marinas or going on crew seeking sites


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 17, 2016)

@kitkat Crew seeking sites such as?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 17, 2016)

severin said:


> @kitkat Crew seeking sites such as?



findacrew.net, there are others but i dont remember the names...


----------

